# All the Different Types of Golems Redux



## Echohawk (May 4, 2007)

Since I've just about run out of things to index, I thought I should take another look at the "All the Different Types of..." threads.

So, to start with, here's an updated version of this thread, listing all of the D&D golems. I picked the golems first, because I think that was the very first thread I ever participated in on these boards, many years ago .

*True Golems*
Golem, Adamantine (Epic Level Handbook)
Golem, Aelder (Savage Coast Monstrous Compendium Appendix)
Golem, Alchemical (Monster Manual III)
Golem, Amber (Mystara Monstrous Compendium Appendix)
Golem, Armor (Sword and Shield)
Golem, Ash (Monstrous Compendium Dark Sun Appendix: Terrors of the Desert)
Golem, Bamboo Warrior (Rage of the Rakasta)
Golem, Black, Greater (Dungeon #14)
Golem, Black (Dungeon #14)
Golem, Blade (Polyhedron #75)
Golem, Blood (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Golem, Blood Claw (Diablo II: To Hell and Back)
Golem, Blood Golem of Hextor (Fiend Folio)
Golem, Blood Rock Golem of Hextor (Fantastic Locations: The Frostfell Rift)
Golem, Bone (Mystaran) (Dungeons & Dragons Rules Cyclopedia)
Golem, Bone (Ravenloft) (Denizens of Dread)
Golem, Bone (Tellenian) (Dangerous Denizens)
Golem, Bone Spider (Sinister Spire)
Golem, Brain (Fiend Folio)
Golem, Brass (Monster Manual II)
Golem, Brass (Alternative I) (Polyhedron #30)
Golem, Brass (Alternative II) (Dungeon #45)
Golem, Bronze (Mystaran) (Dungeons & Dragons Rules Cyclopedia)
Golem, Bronze (Tellenian) (Dangerous Denizens)
Golem, Burning Man (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Two)
Golem, Cadaver (Heroes of Horror)
Golem, Calzone (Knowledge Arcana: Issue 9)
Golem, Cannon (Dragon #355)
Golem, Chain (Monster Manual II)
Golem, Chalk (Dangerous Denizens)
Golem, Chess (Vortex of Madness and Other Planar Perils)
Golem, Chia (Dragon #228)
Golem, Chitin (Monstrous Compendium Dark Sun Appendix: Terrors of the Desert)
Golem, Chocolate (Dragon #228)
Golem, Clay (Monster Manual v.3.5)
Golem, Clay (Diablo) (Diablo II: To Hell and Back)
Golem, Coal (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Golem, Copper (Polyhedron #30)
Golem, Coral (Stormwrack)
Golem, Crystal (Dungeon #42)
Golem, Curse-Scribed (Expedition to Castle Ravenloft)
Golem, Demonflesh (Fiend Folio)
Golem, Diamond (Monsters of Faerûn)
Golem, Doll (Denizens of Dread)
Golem, Dragonbone (Draconomicon)
Golem, Dragonflesh (Monster Manual II)
Golem, Drakestone (Draconomicon)
Golem, Equine (Arms and Equipment Guide)
Golem, Emerald (Monsters of Faerûn)
Golem, Ether (Guide to the Ethereal Plane)
Golem, Fang (Monster Manual IV)
Golem, Fire (Diablo II: To Hell and Back)
Golem, Flesh (Monster Manual v.3.5)
Golem, Flesh (Ravenloft) (Denizens of Dread)
Golem, Force (Monster Manual V)
Golem, Fungus (Dragon #341)
Golem, Furnace (Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix)
Golem, Ganetra (Nightstorm (HWA3))
Golem, Gargoyle (Denizens of Dread)
Golem, Gear (Dungeon #126)
Golem, Glass (Ravenloft) (Denizens of Dread)
Golem, Glass (Tellenian) (Dangerous Denizens)
Golem, Glassine Horror (Savage Coast Monstrous Compendium Appendix)
Golem, Gloom (Monster Manual III)
Golem, Gold (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Golem, Grave Dirt (Libris Mortis)
Golem, Hammer (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume One)
Golem, Hangman (Monster Manual III)
Golem, Hellfire (Fiend Folio)
Golem, Ice (Frostburn)
Golem, Ice, Black (Dragon #324)
Golem, Ice (Mystaran) (Quest for the Silver Sword)
Golem, Ice (Tellenian) (Dangerous Denizens)
Golem, Incarnum (Magic of Incarnum)
Golem, Iron (Monster Manual v.3.5)
Golem, Iron, Lesser (Harvest of Darkness)
Golem, Iron, Spider (Dungeon #84)
Golem, Iron (Diablo) (Diablo II: To Hell and Back)
Golem, Iron Gargoyle (Mystara Monstrous Compendium Appendix)
Golem, Ironwyrm (Draconomicon)
Golem, Junk (Dragon #341)
Golem, Leather (Dangerous Denizens)
Golem, Lemorian (Dungeon #142)
Golem, Lightning (Monstrous Compendium Forgotten Realms Appendix (MC11))
Golem, Loam (Dangerous Denizens)
Golem, Maggot (Dragon #339)
Golem, Magmacore (Monster Manual V)
Golem, Magic (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Three)
Golem, Magma (Dark Sun Monstrous Compendium Appendix II)
Golem, Mechanical (Denizens of Dread)
Golem, Metagolem (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume One)
Golem, Minogon (Dragon #302)
Golem, Mist (Denizens of Dread)
Golem, Mithral (Epic Level Handbook)
Golem, Mithral Guardian (Undermountain: The Lost Level)
Golem, Mithril (Blood and Shadows: The Dark Elves of Tellene)
Golem, Mud (Monster Manual III)
Golem, Nyraala (Dragon #255)
Golem, Oak (Polyhedron #30)
Golem, Obsidian (Athasian) (Monstrous Compendium Dark Sun Appendix: Terrors of the Desert)
Golem, Obsidian (Mystaran) (Dungeons & Dragons Rules Cyclopedia)
Golem, Old One Guardian (Dragon #302)
Golem, Paper (Dragon #341)
Golem, Phantom Flyer (Monstrous Compendium Annual Volume Two)
Golem, Prismatic (Monster Manual III)
Golem, Quartz (Dangerous Denizens)
Golem, Radiant (Monstrous Compendium Spelljammer Appendix)
Golem, Rag (Imagine #19)
Golem, Razor (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Golem, Red (Savage Coast Monstrous Compendium Appendix)
Golem, Relief (Dragon #334)
Golem, Rock (Athasian) (Monstrous Compendium Dark Sun Appendix: Terrors of the Desert)
Golem, Rock (Mystaran) (Mystara Monstrous Compendium Appendix)
Golem, Rope (Dragon #302)
Golem, Ruby (Monsters of Faerûn)
Golem, Rune (Dragon #343)
Golem, Salt (Athasian) (Dark Sun Monstrous Compendium Appendix II)
Golem, Salt (Tellenian) (Dangerous Denizens)
Golem, Sand (Sandstorm)
Golem, Sand (Athasian) (Monstrous Compendium Dark Sun Appendix: Terrors of the Desert)
Golem, Sand (Tellenian) (Midnight's Terror)
Golem, Sardorian (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Golem, Seashell (Dungeon #85)
Golem, Serpent Griffon (In the Cage: A Guide to Sigil)
Golem, Serpentflesh (Serpent Kingdoms)
Golem, Shaboath (Lords of Madness)
Golem, Shadesteel  (Monster Manual III)
Golem, Shadesteel, Greater (Monster Manual III)
Golem, Shadow (Polyhedron #30)
Golem, Sickstone (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Golem, Siege (Cityscape)
Golem, Silver (Mystara Monstrous Compendium Appendix)
Golem, Skeletal (Mystara Monstrous Compendium Appendix)
Golem, Sleepwalker (Dungeon #63)
Golem, Slime (Ravager of Time (I8))
Golem, Snow (Denizens of Dread)
Golem, Soap (Dangerous Denizens)
Golem, Spiderstone (City of the Spider Queen)
Golem, Stained Glass (Monster Manual II)
Golem, Stone (Monster Manual v.3.5)
Golem, Stone, Greater (Monster Manual v.3.5)
Golem, Stone, Survey Construct (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Golem, Plush (Dragon #228)
Golem, Puzzle (Dragon #302)
Golem, Straw (Dangerous Denizens)
Golem, Thayan (Monsters of Faerûn)
Golem, Tin (Dragon #341)
Golem, Tombstone (Libris Mortis)
Golem, Training (Dungeon #117)
Golem, Transient (Children of the Night: The Created)
Golem, Twine (Dangerous Denizens)
Golem, Vault Guardian (Ruins of Zhentil Keep)
Golem, Wax (Dragon #341)
Golem, Wax (Ravenloft) (Denizens of Dread)
Golem, Wax (Tellenian) (Dangerous Denizens)
Golem, Web (Monster Manual III)
Golem, Wood (Dragon #341)
Golem, Wood, Hard (Dangerous Denizens)
Golem, Wood, Soft (Dangerous Denizens)
Golem, Wood (Alternate) (Dungeon #14)
Golem, Wood (Alternate II) (Dragon #119)
Golem, Wood (Athasian) (Monstrous Compendium Dark Sun Appendix: Terrors of the Desert)
Golem, Wood (Mystaran) (Dungeons & Dragons Rules Cyclopedia)
Golem, Zombie (Denizens of Dread)
*Bits of Golems*
Golem Remnant (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Golem Swarm (Dragon #309)
*Golem Templates*
Elder Eidolon (Lords of Madness: The Book of Aberrations)
Golem, Dread  (Ravenloft Player's Handbook)
Glyph Guardian (Dragon #302)
*Half-Golems*
Half-Golem (Template) (Monster Manual II)
Half-Golem, Brass (More Half Golems! (A Monster Manual II Web Enhancement))
Half-Golem, Clay (Monster Manual II)
Half-Golem, Dragonflesh (More Half Golems! (A Monster Manual II Web Enhancement))
Half-Golem, Flesh (Monster Manual II)
Half-Golem, Iron (Monster Manual II)
Half-Golem, Stained Glass (More Half Golems! (A Monster Manual II Web Enhancement))
Half-Golem, Stone (Monster Manual II)
*Unique Golems*
Ahmi Vanjuko (Ravenloft Monstrous Compendium Appendices I & II)
Awtawmatawn (Shattered Statue (DQ1))
Clay Watchers (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Desmond LaRouche (Half-Golem) (Ravenloft Monstrous Compendium Appendices I & II)
Feuer (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Rabbi Loew's Golem (Dragon #297)
Ruby (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Terrible Iron Golem (Dungeon #112)
The Sphinx (Dragon #297)
Tod (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Verran's Flesh (Wizards of the Coast web site)
Wilbur the Pig-Iron Pig Golem (Polyhedron #62)
*Things that were previously (or probably should be) classified as Golems*
Black Widow Totem (Imagine #19)
Caryatid Column (Fiend Folio)
Gem Hylem (Imagine #19)
Grisgol (Monster Manual III)
Juggernaut (Monster Manual II)
Juggernaut, Hulean (Savage Coast Monstrous Compendium Appendix)
Necrophidius (Fiend Folio)
Rock Totem (Imagine #19)
Scarecrow (Dragon #355)
Stone Guardian (Monstrous Manual)


----------



## sedarfaery (May 4, 2007)

Wow, thats a lot of golems. I didn't even think there were that many.


----------



## BOZ (May 9, 2007)

no kidding!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 9, 2007)

Great resource. Thanks for the compilation.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (May 9, 2007)

You left out the cannon golem (Dragon #355).


----------



## Echohawk (May 9, 2007)

Added


----------



## Echohawk (May 12, 2007)

Added one new golem and some golem-like creatures from Imagine #19: Gem Hylem, Rock Totem, Black Widow Totem, Rag Golem.


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 6, 2007)

Added the bone spider golem from _The Sinister Spire_ and the two new golems (force and magmacore) from _Monster Manual V_.


----------



## GrayLinnorm (Jul 6, 2007)

I just noticed another missing type: the golem swarm from Dragon #309.


----------



## Echohawk (Jul 6, 2007)

That's listed under "Bits of Golems" .


----------

